# Syrian Hamster cage



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi can anyone tell me what the best cage for a Syrian Hamster would be?
Someone told me the Savic Peggy cage but it looks a bit small? Also the lady in the pet shop where my son is buying the Hamster from has a 3 tiered cage but one of my sons friends who is a vet said that hamsters are bad for jumping off and breaking their ribs. Is the savic cambridge any good? It has to be cat safe as well therefore wouldn't buy one of those that are full of put together tubes as been told they can be flimsy. The Hamster Haven looked good as well but was worried about the tubes coming apart as I have four cats and need the cage to be very sturdy and safe.


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi there, hamster heaven and savic cambridge are the best ones you can buy, i do have my hammie in a savic peggy but i have extended mine as syrians do need a lot of room. u can normally pick up the cambridges cheap on ebay


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

id reccomend an imac fantasy they r fab !!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I prefer the Hamster Heaven but the Cambridge is an excellent cage as well, I also like the Imac fantasy and have all of these cages and three cats, the cats ignore the hamsters but are very very interested in the mice.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for all your replys. Is the Imac fantasy cage not too small as it looks really quite small on the internet and is it robust?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Thanks for all your replys. Is the Imac fantasy cage not too small as it looks really quite small on the internet and is it robust?


Its sooo much bigger than it looks! I got one last week for my dwarf hamster and have been thought about getting one for my syrian, but decided not to as my syrian hamster Sausage is extremely fat and the tubes are a bit too thin for him!!! But as TDM (I think) suggested to me you could always put ladders going up instead 

My syrian had a savic peggy with tubes to start off with but after I got an 8 inch wheel, there was no space left in the cage! So he has 3 cages attached together now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Its a lot bigger than it looks but I have 2 extensions on mine, the beauty of this cage is that you can keep extending till you are happy with the size, they are stable and the only downsize is that you can only fit an 8inch wheel into the bottom level and 8inches is the smallest size which is suitable for an adult syrian. I think its a great cage but I don't have a Syrian in it, a lot of members do have them for their Syrians and they cope fine.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok thanks everyone I will go and have a think about it!! I noticed on one of the reviews that someone said they had to put masking tape on the top of the fantasy where there are holes with covers on them as the hamster kept escaping. That would be my only worry as it has been four years since our last hamster died and my cats have not seen one since so will be fascinated!!! I vowed we would never have another hamster in the house as the last one died of wet tail and we were all devastated and I hope the new one doesn't get it.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

kimbo85 said:


> Hi there, hamster heaven and savic cambridge are the best ones you can buy, i do have my hammie in a savic peggy but i have extended mine as syrians do need a lot of room. u can normally pick up the cambridges cheap on ebay


kimbo, just out of curiosity how have you extended yours?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Ok thanks everyone I will go and have a think about it!! I noticed on one of the reviews that someone said they had to put masking tape on the top of the fantasy where there are holes with covers on them as the hamster kept escaping. That would be my only worry as it has been four years since our last hamster died and my cats have not seen one since so will be fascinated!!! I vowed we would never have another hamster in the house as the last one died of wet tail and we were all devastated and I hope the new one doesn't get it.


yes they can be unscrewed quite easily, its not really an issue though as long as you put tape over it! Apart from that I'd say its quite escape proof as the wire door on my imac cage is really really stiff


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

i was worried about that, but i juggled the tops around as some were harder to unscrew in different holes, if that makes sense, lol and all has been ok so far.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I went up to pets At Home and they only had the savic Peggy £34.99 the sales assistant said it would be ideal for a Syrian. I am not sure if it would be adequate or not? It did look a nice enough cage though. They didn't stock the Savic Cambridge and only have the Hamster Heaven available online and it is pretty expensive once you take postage into account!!

They also had the Ferplast mini Duna that looked quite good . The girl said it would be fine for 1 syrian hamster. It was orange and had a plastic see through top. Does anyone have one of these If so are they ok? It was £34.99 reduced to £29.99. it certainly would be good from the cats not being able to stick paws in etc with it only having bars on the very top.

If I bought a Imac fantasy would I need an extension as well. I suppose if did buy one I could tape it for extra peace of mind at the top? I would need to buy from the internet though as there are no Pet shops around here that have any.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

To be honest the Peggy would not be big enough on its own and neither would the mini duna, If you like the duna style cage there are some very nice rabbit cages but you would need to put wire mesh over the bars as they would be too wide, it would make a very nice cage though.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I have to agree, the Savic Peggy definitely isn't suitable for a Syrian. I've got my little Roboroskvi hamster in a Savic Peggy and it's just about okay for him but I wouldn't like to put a bigger hamster in one.

I saw some Imac Fantasy's on ebay for £28 + £7 post and packing yesterday - don't know whether thats cheap or not - it was in the box and brand new.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

the range sell imacs, might be one near you. Savic have actually stopped making cambridges.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree I think the savic peggy is too small, that's the cage I got and after I had put an 8inch wheel in it there was hardly any space for Sausage to move around at all!

I agree with TDM that a plastic guinea pig cage would be good, or you could make your own bin cage - then it can be pretty much as big as you want it to be


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

flissy: i extended my savic peggy by adding the wire top of another savic peggy on top. i put cardboard on top of first cage as ididnt want my hammie to hurt her feet on the bars then i put a tube in to connect the levels (though have now added a ladder as she is 2 fat for the tubes) i have added pics on another thread somewhere as its hard 2 explain, will try and find them.


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

found pics


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ive found rotastak the best or a bin cage


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> ive found rotastak the best or a bin cage


 Rotastak's are bad!! They don't have adequate ventlation and they don't even have close to enough floor space for a syrian!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

kimbo85 said:


> found pics


Ooooooh yeah I remember now  Very cool I hope ur hammy likes it!


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I just missed a cambridge cage on ebay I bid £27 and it went for £28 plus £10 postage!!!! It was 2nd hand but in good condition with bits n bobs


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> I just missed a cambridge cage on ebay I bid £27 and it went for £28 plus £10 postage!!!! It was 2nd hand but in good condition with bits n bobs


Awww no I hate it when that happens!!! There are quite a few of them on ebay so hopefully you will find another one


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> I just missed a cambridge cage on ebay I bid £27 and it went for £28 plus £10 postage!!!! It was 2nd hand but in good condition with bits n bobs


That seems very expensive, I have bought two Cambridges on ebay, one for £10 and one for 99p, both were like new, where are you, I will look out for one?


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

That's really kind of you I'm in Edinburgh


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> That's really kind of you I'm in Edinburgh


There is quite high postage on this one but you could ask for a buy it now price.
Large hamster cage with wheel & book on eBay (end time 17-Oct-09 18:51:37 BST)


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> There is quite high postage on this one but you could ask for a buy it now price.
> Large hamster cage with wheel & book on eBay (end time 17-Oct-09 18:51:37 BST)


That was kind of you I have emailed them to ask. I would never have found that!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> That was kind of you I have emailed them to ask. I would never have found that!!!


haha well Dora is the queen of ebay


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh and Red (akai-chan) is selling a cambridge cage

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...arious-rat-hamster-cages-fish-tanks-sale.html

I'm sure she would post it


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I would try for the ebay one first, as it's not a bad price yet! Shipping isn't too bad, as long as it doesn't go too high! The wheel they have included would only be good enough for a baby Syrian or if you get a dwarf down the line though, otherwise it's one of the best hamster wheels


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Rotastak's are bad!! They don't have adequate ventlation and they don't even have close to enough floor space for a syrian!!


ah but do you not realise the can be extended to quite big and the parts to do that are cheap as chips on ebay

all but 3 of my hamsters have had rotastak and no ones had a problem with it


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have my little Chinese in a Rotastak and she loves running up and down the tubes from floor to floor. I am going to extend it a bit more soon.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Oh and Red (akai-chan) is selling a cambridge cage
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...arious-rat-hamster-cages-fish-tanks-sale.html
> 
> I'm sure she would post it


This one is £30 and by the time I added postage on it would be quite pricey as only has one shelf and a wheel. I better get someting quick as the hammy is meant to be coming this weekend!!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> This one is £30 and by the time I added postage on it would be quite pricey as only has one shelf and a wheel. I better get someting quick as the hammy is meant to be coming this weekend!!!


The hamster heaven is back in stock at [email protected] for £65 with free postage if you're interested lol... I'm still trying to decide whether I should go for it or not


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> The hamster heaven is back in stock at [email protected] for £65 with free postage if you're interested lol... I'm still trying to decide whether I should go for it or not


GET IT 

You know you want to


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> GET IT
> 
> You know you want to


YOU ARE A BAD BAD PERSON


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> YOU ARE A BAD BAD PERSON


  :crying:

Meany :001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :crying:
> 
> Meany :001_tt2:


Hahahaha love you really


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> ah but do you not realise the can be extended to quite big and the parts to do that are cheap as chips on ebay
> 
> all but 3 of my hamsters have had rotastak and no ones had a problem with it


Well they are all right for a dwarf or chinese, but I would never put a Syrian in one! Especially since you would have to add alot to make it even close enough to be big enough for a syrian! And all the tubes would take forever to clean! So I would go with a more simple, yet roomy design, like the Hamster Heaven, And I wasn't saying that they would have problems, they just have a higher chance of doing so!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Well they are all right for a dwarf or chinese, but I would never put a Syrian in one! Especially since you would have to add alot to make it even close enough to be big enough for a syrian! And all the tubes would take forever to clean! So I would go with a more simple, yet roomy design, like the Hamster Heaven, And I wasn't saying that they would have problems, they just have a higher chance of doing so!


not even a higher chance tbh

it doesnt take ages t clean, i can clean a whole cage in 30 mins, that includes emptying, washing, drying and putting all new bedding/woodshavings in

said cage is 2 kidney shaped ones, 2 circle ones, one dining room area one carry case and 2 atticks


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> not even a higher chance tbh
> 
> it doesnt take ages t clean, i can clean a whole cage in 30 mins, that includes emptying, washing, drying and putting all new bedding/woodshavings in
> 
> said cage is 2 kidney shaped ones, 2 circle ones, one dining room area one carry case and 2 atticks


This seems to be a topic that no one on here can agree on... some people like them and some don't! I personally think they are ok as long as you have lots of parts attached and I wouldn't keep a syrian in one... although Sausage does really like the Rotastak pod and I will feel bad taking it away from him next week when I get his hamster heaven!! 

I wouldn't want to clean them... the tubes on my savic cage drive me mad I don't think I could handle more than that!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

the cleaning really isnt as bad as you think, ive got to admit that when we first got the cage for tinky i was thinking that it was going to be a bitch to clean and granted it did take me a long time at first but now i have it down to a fine art lol

can i just add that tinky had her babies in that cage and her and the babies were perfectly fine


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes my little Chinese loves her rotastak and zips up and down the tubes.
I did actually keep our Syrian in one when she was a baby - we got the creepy castle one from pets at home when we got her and then I got her the one with the pods and then got the triple pod so she had loads of room. She's in a hamster heaven now though.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I got a Cambridge cage and was going to post you a picture of it all set up but don't know how to add a picture!!!! Thanks to everyone for their advice


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> I got a Cambridge cage and was going to post you a picture of it all set up but don't know how to add a picture!!!! Thanks to everyone for their advice


you could put it on photobucket if you have a photo


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> I got a Cambridge cage and was going to post you a picture of it all set up but don't know how to add a picture!!!! Thanks to everyone for their advice


Ooh yes post one pleeeassseeee... 

I use photobucket for all mine, you can put loads on there. 
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what the best cage for a Syrian Hamster would be?
> Someone told me the Savic Peggy cage but it looks a bit small? Also the lady in the pet shop where my son is buying the Hamster from has a 3 tiered cage but one of my sons friends who is a vet said that hamsters are bad for jumping off and breaking their ribs. Is the savic cambridge any good? It has to be cat safe as well therefore wouldn't buy one of those that are full of put together tubes as been told they can be flimsy. The Hamster Haven looked good as well but was worried about the tubes coming apart as I have four cats and need the cage to be very sturdy and safe.


Its more or less the best cage that you can afford. My syrian has thge cambridge and its great, however she needs downsizing as she is old now and doesnt need all the space. I think she just gets stressed by the whole thing!
I have offered it to someone else but if they arent interested you are welcome to it. I do need it for a couple more weeks at least for another week and a half! Just pm if your interested


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Tammy0407 said:


> Its more or less the best cage that you can afford. My syrian has thge cambridge and its great, however she needs downsizing as she is old now and doesnt need all the space. I think she just gets stressed by the whole thing!
> I have offered it to someone else but if they arent interested you are welcome to it. I do need it for a couple more weeks at least for another week and a half! Just pm if your interested


Thank you very much for your kind offer but I managed to get one on ebay and it's nearly new I was going to put a picture on but not got a clue how to!!!! Little "Jester" was brought home yesterday and he seems to like his cage very much


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Ooh yes post one pleeeassseeee...
> 
> I use photobucket for all mine, you can put loads on there.
> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


Don't know how to use photobucket


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When you do a post there is a tiny paperclip symbol on the same line as the fonts, if you click on that it will talk you through how to put a picture on, a box will come up and you need to choose browse then choose the correct photo and upload it.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope this works


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> View attachment 32760
> Hope this works


Excellent, the cage looks really nice.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh it's a miniscual picture now!!! I tried photobook but didn't know what to do once I uploaded the picture


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> Oh it's a miniscual picture now!!! I tried photobook but didn't know what to do once I uploaded the picture


Its just a thimbnail so if you click on the picture it comes up bigger.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Excellent, the cage looks really nice.


The paper clip way worked. Thank you Here is another








Do you think I have too much in his cage?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> The paper clip way worked. Thank you Here is another
> View attachment 32761
> 
> 
> Do you think I have too much in his cage?


no it looks great  you could always put something else on the top yellow shelf if you wanted more space on the bottom floor


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> The paper clip way worked. Thank you Here is another
> View attachment 32761
> 
> 
> Do you think I have too much in his cage?


hehe you can never have too many toys in the cage


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

He doesn't use his little pink Elephant, so maybeI will take it out. We collected him yesterday. He is six weeks old. We need to try and handle him more. We had him out yesterday and he was like a little speedy gonzalis!! He won't be still for one minute. He just goes from hand to hand in a very speedy fashion!!! Had him out tonight again and he tried to bite my finger a wee bit. He didn't break the skin or anything he just sorted of nibbled it!! I had just washed them as well so he couldn't have thought they were food!! Maybe he thought the soap was food or something. Just wondered what the best way to handle him is? Will I try to actually hold him or just let him go from hand to hand? He went in his ball and then decided to wee in it!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would sit in an empty bath with him and let him walk all over you and explore, without the risk of dropping him or loosing him.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> The paper clip way worked. Thank you Here is another
> View attachment 32761
> 
> 
> Do you think I have too much in his cage?


It looks fantastic to me. Where is he, in his house?


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

That's a good idea:wink5:


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes he is in his little house:smilewinkgrin: I will try and get a picture of him when he comes out!!! He is a black longhaired Syrian


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the cage! No you don't have too many things at all


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Here the little man is trying to carry an egg biscuit that is as big as him!!






















He is quite hand shy and it is dificult to get hold of him. I suppose he has only been here 3 days. Just wondered what the best thing to do is if he tries to nip again? The hamster lopeadia says to tap him on the nose and say no, but surely that would make him aggresive and more hand shy The two hamsters we have had before were always really tame and never tried to nip but they were around 3 months old when we got them not 6 wks old.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

hmy: hes so lush! whats his name? (sorry if its already been said)


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> hmy: hes so lush! whats his name? (sorry if its already been said)


He's called Jester


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would love a long haired hamster one day, a black or white one would be perfect but I have too many already sniff.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww he's so cute.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I wouldn't worry about the nipping if he's young. Our Syrian bit us a few times when she was younger but she's fine now. She was licking my wine glass last night. I wouldn't tap him on the nose or anything cos I think this will make him fearful of your fingers and make him worse in the long run. Just handle him a lot and he will be fine.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahaha sounds like someone else with a wine glass last night  :lol:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwww he looks the image of one of the babies from daiseys litter


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I would love a long haired hamster one day, a black or white one would be perfect but I have too many already sniff.


Are you sure you couldn't squeeze another one in somwhere


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> Are you sure you couldn't squeeze another one in somwhere


I would seriously be divorced, I was pushing it with the extra rat.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahahaha sounds like someone else with a wine glass last night  :lol:


I needed it after those links you put up. :001_tt2:


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Aww he's so cute.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the nipping if he's young. Our Syrian bit us a few times when she was younger but she's fine now. She was licking my wine glass last night. I wouldn't tap him on the nose or anything cos I think this will make him fearful of your fingers and make him worse in the long run. Just handle him a lot and he will be fine.


Yes, that's what I thought, tapping him on the nose would make him worse Just have to persevere and hope he doesn't bite hard


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I needed it after those links you put up. :001_tt2:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone could tell me if the Savic Sputiks are any good? Do your hamsters like them and use them? Jester doesn't use his Pink Elephant so my son said we should get him a savic sputnik and hang it from the cage roof for him?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Just wondered if anyone could tell me if the Savic Sputiks are any good? Do your hamsters like them and use them? Jester doesn't use his Pink Elephant so my son said we should get him a savic sputnik and hang it from the cage roof for him?


Sausage likes his.... you can use it as a sand bath as well which works quite well 

I'm not allowed to use sand for the hammies any more though because my boyfriend is *allergic*... ut:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No mine never bother with the sputnik at all so I've taken it out. I used it as a sandpit for one of my russians.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> No mine never bother with the sputnik at all so I've taken it out. I used it as a sandpit for one of my russians.


It probably depends on the hammy 

I now use mine to put cardboard treat balls in so he can rummage around in there


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Mmmmm maybe I won't bother Is it only the Russian hamsters that like sand or would it be good for a longhaired Syrian?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I did put some sand in our Syrians cage but she wasn't really interested but that just might be her. TDM and Sarah might have a better idea because they have quite a few Syrians.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

All of my syrians adore their sandbaths, they are all short haired though but you could try it. You need to make sure you get the chinchilla sand not the dusting powder, or you can get the bird sand. None of mine use their sputniks so the mice have them now,th mice love them though.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> All of my syrians adore their sandbaths, they are all short haired though but you could try it. You need to make sure you get the chinchilla sand not the dusting powder, or you can get the bird sand. None of mine use their sputniks so the mice have them now,th mice love them though.


Maybe I should get him some sand then He might enjoy it.

My cat's are being a bit of a pain this time around The last hamster we had was about four yrs ago and they never really bothered with it. This one they seem to be fascinated by. He gets locked in the living room at night and locked in my son's bedroom through the day. Just wondered what everyone else does that have cats and hamsters. Do you let them be in the same room as each other?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought my ears were burning

Blackie loves his sputnik, so does lucky.. 
They all love sand, Leo loves to dig in it 

I think the sand would be fine for a longhaired... i used it for Smudge and Treacle and they had long hair


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My cats are mouse mad, they would kill them within seconds if they ever got them but they ignore the hamsters, probably because Buffy once bit one of them and the others were watching


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> My cats are mouse mad, they would kill them within seconds if they ever got them but they ignore the hamsters, probably because Buffy once bit one of them and the others were watching


Oh I wish mine would ignore the hamster. It is a nuisance having to keep shooing the cats away from the cage when they do get in what ever room the hamster is in I suppose the worst they could do is try and stick their paws through the cage but I am a bit worried they give the hamster a big fright and he has a heart attack or something:cryin: I can't see them actually managing to get into the cage. Do you lock your hamsters in a different room when you are out of the house?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The hamsters and mice, and now rats all seem to ignore the cats, or show a mild curiosity towards them so they are fine being around the cats when we are out. However having learned from past experience the cages are actually fastened to the wall as the cats once pulled the cage off the surface it was on, it broke open and they killed one lovely little mouse and scattered the others (who we luckily found alive). If you do have a room the hamster could go in safely away from the cats then I would use it.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

When I had Sausage at home over the summer I kept him in my bedroom upstairs with the door shut most of the time... but towards the end of the summer I didn't bother with the door as Alfie wasn't really that interested at all! He would go and sit on my bed and if he heard Sausage running around he would just sit and watch him. I had Sausage out when Alfie was around and he actually seemed really wary of him, he didn't like it when Sausage was in the ball either he kept running away from the hamster ball


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Above are some more pictures of Jester I bought him a Trixie Playpen and wooden see -saw from Amazon


----------

